# sad slow classical song?



## koski82

i know iv not got enough details but its a song thats slow and sad, it was used on rockfm radio station while people told their story at the same time. it dosnt go really low or high. i think its violin/cello type of sound in the normal version.there is an indian twang to another version. i listen to it at work when indian call centre putrs me on hold. any ideas? thanks.


----------



## koski82

it seems to be played when someone dies in a film or other.


----------



## Mr Salek

If you can get a recording of it or sing the tune and post it then it would be easiernto identify it.


----------



## koski82

well theres not words and im not whistling it. no words, slow, its quite an old classical song but its not like old like mozart,not piano. i dont think.its played on sad things but sometimes maybe when theres a story being told or something.if theres any ideas at all please post them at least i can download them. i dont need a straight definate answer right away,anything u think of will do! thanks!


----------



## Papageno

Sounds like Belá Bartók to me...


----------



## koski82

It dosnt seem like it, iv just downloaded majority of music for that. i like yor thinking though. some of it sounds like it may turn into the song i want. it dosnt sound quite death like tune, but like a peaceful sad song.im trying to add the bits together so people know.my mate knows what im on about but he dosnt know what its called.


----------



## koski82

*classical theme tune*

right, this tune was on x-factor (UK) on saturday night, because a performer had been in a tragic car accident a while before the show.its played when something tragic has happened.please people think, i will love you if you can tell me!


----------



## Mr Salek

Can't you record it from the call centre?


----------



## koski82

no impossible i am in prreston, the tune iss coming from india, which is the indian twang version, original is kinda soft fluty.i try to download a midi maker that i can try and make the song and save it but nothing really works. its got to be the song that is played most ever when something tragic has happened.


----------



## Mr Salek

It's not Barder's Adagio for Strings?


----------



## koski82

no.its more fluty than that.


----------



## koski82

finally! got it from someone in itv. its the love theme, which has been in romeo and juliet!


----------



## Mr Salek

but that's not played when someone dies!


----------



## koski82

im sure it has, its still not the right version, i want the proper fluty version not the piano one, anyone?


----------



## Mr Salek

Do you mean the orchestra version?


----------



## koski82

that sounds like what you mean yes, what do i look for?


----------



## koski82

yes that sounds like whatyou mean, do u know what i look for?


----------



## Celloman

Argh, I wish you could delete your own message. I posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## koski82

does anyone know then?


----------



## koski82

not sure but i need the indian version of "the love theme", (romeo and juliet)
thanks.


----------



## koski82

THIS IS THE ORIGINAL I WAS LOOKING FOR, HAVE A LOOK. ON YOUTUBE WITH THIS URL


----------

